# need a little help deciding.



## Chri5_Handi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi..i am new on this forum, and i was just wanting a bit of advice. It seems as i have played golf...i have come to understand proper fundamentals and how to replicate my swing. i play a fairly low handicap and am wanting to take my game more seriously and possibly play competitively. I have never taken a lesson from a professional in my life. I am taking a semester off of college to do some serious practicing and am going to seek coaching in the area. is there anyone who has had a similar experience? I would like to play for a college and go from there, but i do not know how to choose the proper teacher/coach. does anyone know if lessons all take place at the range, or are they on the course as well? I am to the point where i would like to learn the proper way to work the ball left and right consistently and also learn the specific target workouts necessary to up my swing speed. any input (unless negative) is appreciated. thanks.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

All I can suggest is a golf school, some where or time to time ads are on the forum. this is my best suggestion.


----------



## Paddygolf (Jul 28, 2021)

What do you play off and what’s your regular scores ?


----------

